# Something is getting too hot!



## GrowRebel (Oct 9, 2013)

:ciao:Well sir ... I think I posted something on this before about my digital timers ... they kept dying on me ... so I started using a analog timer ... thought problem solve right ... wrong :shocked:

... woke up yesterday morning to find the lights were out again:doh:... the plug to the power strip I have the lights plugged into was badly scorched as well as the adapter plug and the timer plug.:confused2:  

I have a 430W and 150W HPS lights along with two small fans ... it should be able to handle the load.  Could the power strip be bad?  The plugs to the lights and fans were not scorched at all nor was the outlet providing the power.

Does anyone know what the problem could be so I can correct it?:huh:

Thanks for reading my post..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

What type adapter plug? 

The lights need to be plugging a timer for each light.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 9, 2013)

:ciao:The adapter plug I was referring to is the one that you plug a three prong plug so it will go into a two prong outlet.  

So it's the adapter with three plugs one side with the ground to plug in the power strip, and the two prongs on the other side so I can plug it into the two prong timer.

Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

Your light need to be plugged into the correct type plug in. that adapter is not allowing your lights to be grounded properly. That is what is causing your problems. That adapter is not meant to handle the wattage your pulling thu it.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 10, 2013)

Well sir ... I have to use the adapter because there is no other way I can plug the power strip in to the timer.The power strip has a ground prong but the timer only has the two prong outlet ... I'm not have any trouble with the adapters on the other lights so I doubt that is the problem.  Thank for posting though.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

Can you find a heavy duty timer, that is listed for use with ac units.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 10, 2013)

Ozz nailed it...you need a h/d timer.


Your lucky you didnt wake up to a fire!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

I would never ever ever have a grow room that was not grounded AND protected with a GFI.  If you are melting adapters, you have too much amperage groing through them.  If they are melting but not blowing fuses, I would be concerned.  I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but that is really scary....


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea dude,plugging a hps into a power strip is not advisable.If you can plug your timer directly in to a wall socket with the propper breaker to hold the watts you are pulling


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 11, 2013)

Hilly ho all!:ciao: ... and thanks for posting ... yes sir ... I am concerned that's why I started this thread ... I have been using power strips for that setup for 15 years now and this is the first time I have had problems with it.:hairpull:

  That's why I don't understand what is going on  I'm guessing it's the power strip since the plug on the timer leading to the power source was not scorched at all.:confused2:  

So tell me is there a place in particular where I can get a heavy duty timer?  A heavy duty power strip would be nice too ... Links anyone?

As always thanks for reading my post.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2013)

I am thinking it is more the adapters (going from a non grounded plug to a grounded appliance) that it is your power strip.  Most power strips are 15 amp and will handle what you have on it.  It is the adapter that is getting hot and melting isn't it?  What else in the house is running on the same circuit?  If you have added more load on that circuit than before (even if it isn't in the grow space) this could be causing the problem.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

Lowes has several. Krogers even had a GE heavyduty timer for ac units for less then $10


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 13, 2013)

Get one of the outdoor timers made for winter.  We have them for outdoor christmas lights up here.  Super heavy duty and grounded.


----------



## mrhud88 (Oct 28, 2013)

most power-strips are rated for only 15 amps. you may be pulling more amps than your power-strip can hold. if the breaker did not trip, there could be a more serious problem that needs to be looked into. it WILL cause a fire! im an electrician, ive seen this problem before. this is why there are so many house fires around Christmas. if you insist on using a power strip, get one that has a reset so if something is goin to go wrong it will go wrong at the power strip and not heat the wires up inside your wall an burn all of your **** down. if the load on the power strip is too much it will trip and the power will go out at the strip. add up all your amperage starting from the bulb and working all the way back to the breaker box. once you know how much power youre pulling at the strip go to the breaker and check if the circuit is rated to operate at the amperage or not. most bed-rooms are wired for 15 amps. if there is a ceiling fan, flat screen tv, computer, video gaming system, and you plug in what you have then run these various things then there is more amperage that the circuit can take. a 15 amp breaker will safely run 13-14 amps. run 15 amps and it will overload.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2013)

Props for posting, people.  All of the above explains how I managed to fry a timer and a couple power strips by plugging a 1000w HPS into the timer and the timer into the strip.  What I ought to have done was plugged the timer directly into the damn wall.  :doh:


----------



## mrhud88 (Oct 29, 2013)

it also may be that the timer and/or plug for the light was not rated to handle that much of a load or the timer has a fuse inside that is not rated for the load.


----------



## mrhud88 (Aug 12, 2014)

go to gardenersdigest.com. lots of heavy duty equipment there that will most likely be of use. you may need to just hard wire your lights, timer and fans to a sub-panel to handle the extra load of what youre running. if youre running both those lights at the same time and 2 fans youd probable need to hard-wire anyway for safety reasons. by now you must have already solved the problem since its been almost a year since the last post or your house burned down and your no longer amongst the living. any occasion, im bored and have not been here in a while so theres my input.


----------



## vostok (Aug 12, 2014)

GrowRebel said:


> :ciao:Well sir ... I think I posted something on this before about my digital timers ... they kept dying on me ... so I started using a analog timer ... thought problem solve right ... wrong :shocked:
> 
> ... woke up yesterday morning to find the lights were out again:doh:... the plug to the power strip I have the lights plugged into was badly scorched as well as the adapter plug and the timer plug.:confused2:
> 
> ...



*I've never heard of a 430w HPS, unless you count the initial boost one gets from the ballast at startup, still won't make 30 watts ....lol
...and the 150w HPS is pathetic in the extreme, is more heat than lux ....lol,
However I have run across a similar situation in South Africa some time ago, and after the grower spent lots on electrical searches etc etc ,...it was discovered his house was located way to close to a neighborhood substation, and his house had substandard wiring.
bottom line, he re-located and is very happy now ...lol*


----------



## MR1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Son Agro bulb runs off 430 watts, also 430 watt ballast to run bulb. I have been using them for years.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2014)

I did a fine little scrog grow with 2 150w hps a while ago....


----------



## DrFever (Aug 12, 2014)

Red eyed gardener said:


> Yea dude,plugging a hps into a power strip is not advisable.If you can plug your timer directly in to a wall socket with the propper breaker to hold the watts you are pulling


  awm  there is a difference    about plugging  in  a hps  into a  dollar store    power bar 
 i plug   Straight into  power bars with 1000 watter no problem  that is what your suppose to do    if something  happens  its suppose to  trip   and shut it down 
One of  the most important things  is do not cheap out on a power bar  make sure it is rated   for the equipment  
 Safety first  right ???http://www.tripplite.com/surge-protector-isobar-8-outlets-12-ft-cord-3840-joule~ISOBAR8ULTRA/

 make sure there is over 3200 joule rating  and your good  so except to  pay  50 bucks per  bar


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 17, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------

